# 1993 z32 300zx Problems again PTU CAS



## brockmandl (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a 1993 2+2, bought it one year ago, when I got the car, I knew it had a start problem. I put a new PTU on it and it has ran all year with no issues.

Now - two weeks ago, I drove it a couple hundred miles to one of our plants.
I arrived at sunrise and as I parked the car, I left the Headlights on all day and killed the battery. After twelve hours of drain time, we attempted to jump the car to get it to charge (mistake) -- each time we attempted to jump, the horn would blow and the lights would flash, after three attempts, we went to WallyWorld and picked up a new battery, the car cranked straight up with the new battery.

Now I drove home and had not real issues for a few days.
That weekend, I gave the car a little hell, after the fish tailing and small amount extra gas usage the car was missing and sputtering.
So I pulled back to my garage and switched out to my old 'bad' PTU, the car ran better but not perfect. Now after a day or so, I changed back to the PTU that I ran for the year, the car ran basically back to the normal condition. (note: I have moved the PTU and Bracket to the driver side wheel well)

So - the plot thickens, a few days later the car is missing a little and idle is fluxing up and down a small bit.
I then got a brand new PTU with the new wiring adapter / pigtail.

After installing the new PTU/Wiring the Z cranks and ran like a new car!!

THEN

Going though McD's Drive through, the evil winch let me down, during a perfect idle, the Z just died -- no spit -- no sputter -- just bump // DEAD.

Now, I coasted into the lot, went and got the old PTU (no luck on start) -- Put back New PTU -- no start. I let the car sit for an hour, came back and kept pumping the gas pedal and then it started up, I then took home, pushed and pulled on all wires and what ever I could -- the only time it died was when I did a very high rev but have had no issues restarting every since.

Now I am scare to drive it out-- 

What do you guys think I should do?????
I love my car but may be force to go do the unthinkable if I can't get some assurance that it will not strand me.

I had been reading looking for ideas -- seems that every one says CAS may be part of the issue but I am not sure. 
I am not the type to just starting buying parts to trial and error -- I need root cause and am not good with a meter.

Please help......And advise is appreciated.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I doubt it's the CAS again. Have you done a ECU diagnostics? It's located at the top of the forum.


----------



## brockmandl (Dec 9, 2007)

I've not changed the CAS, only the PTU.
I will check the Forum Location for the Diagnostic.
Thanks -


----------



## brockmandl (Dec 9, 2007)

Link seems to be no good for DIY ECU diagnostics.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

brockmandl said:


> Link seems to be no good for DIY ECU diagnostics.


 ECU
diagnostic

Juice your battery and start her up.

I would check your alternator? Do you a voltage gauge?

I'm lazzy so from WikiAnswer,

_"The easiest way to check this is to get a voltage meter and run it across the two terminals on the battery with the engine running. If you get a charge of 13.8 +/- 1 volt then it is charging if below with the engine running then the alternator is done." _


----------



## brockmandl (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks - 
Once the weather breaks (ice storm) -- I will do the checks -- thanks so much -- I will post results.


----------

